# Best Wood To make Outdoor/Patio furniture



## hianupam (Jan 20, 2011)

I am looking to build a corner booth for our outdoor covered patio and am looking for help in choosing what kind of lumber I should be working with especially for the table top… I live in houston. Any suggestion on sources to get the lumber will also be most helpful.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

umm.. Texas… Mesquite?

What are your criteria? Ease of working? economy? resistance to
weather a-la teak?


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Redwood is a durable, resistant wood that is easy to work with. Comes in three (3) principal grades, con-common, con-heart, and clear heart. Stay away from con-common because the redwood you buy today is from second growth and it will have a lot of sap wood which is neither good looking or decay resistant. You may wish to give cedar a look also.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Check for a local sawmill. Mesquite or cedar would be best.


----------



## hianupam (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Apologies for not being more descriptive with my requirements. Here's another shot:
If I were to rank them it this is how it would look like:
1. Resistance to weather
2. Ease of Working
3. Cost
4. Sourcing.
Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

1. teak is hard wearing outdoors. It's a tough, fibrous wood, hard on tools.
2. cedar is soft and easy to work with.
3. pine is cheapest
4. local is cheapest

Basically either you're going to go cheap and go with a softwood, or
go for durability and spend for quality material. Clear heart redwood is 
pretty weather resistant and durable, but it's not a cheap grade of
softwood.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

With that list I'd go for some westeren red cedar. Redwood would be a second choice based on your list above. greg48 makes a good point about the redwood.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

If you have Cyprus in your area it is easy to work and durable when offered some protection. White oak is a preferred wood for outdoor projects but is a hardwood and harder to work. Nothing modern tools can't overcome. Good luck with it and be sure to post your results.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

another vote for cypress


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

*Teak* - used a lot in maritime applications - withstands the elements extremely well. Full of silica - dulls blades and bits RAPIDLY. EXPENSIVE
*Mahogany *- used a lot in maritime applications - withstands the elements extremely well. EXPENSIVE
*White oak* - USS Constitution is made from this wood. That should say it all
*Redwood* - Great outdoor wood. Rare and getting rarer. Expensive.
*Western red cedar* - Great outdoor wood. Plentiful. About $1.89/bf wholesale here in WA. $.90 direct from the mill.


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

why not try iroko…hardwearing …weathers to a beautiful silver grey or if using the right oils it can also retain it's colours…not as expensive as teak and also a sustainable resource…is still tough on gear tho


----------

